

JavaScript Challenges (Online Book) - kiechu
http://amischol.gitbooks.io/javascript_challenges/

======
Sarkie
This might be a good idea, but it is just so very bad at UX.

From clicking the first question / answer.

"ReferenceError: __match_answer_and_solution__ is not defined"

"SyntaxError: Unexpected token )"

Meh.

~~~
johnhenry
Agreed.

------
tyrel
An example in the introduction would be great. That way we could tell how
verbose we need to be when answering these.

